# Where to buy used US RVs in Europe?



## 95809 (Jul 21, 2005)

Hi there, I'm a Canadian travelling to Europe this summer and looking to buy a used RV. I need one with automatic transmission and air conditioner, the only models I can find with these features are all American.

Could someone suggest a good place to look for used American RVs in Europe? Which country would be the best bet?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

Hello again matey.
As far as I am aware, the U.K is your best bet in Europe for a used R.V. The only mainland Europe R.V dealership that I have heard of is a Monaco dealership in Belgium (sorry, don't know the name). R.V's are comparatively unusal in the U.K. They are rare as hens teeth in Europe. Most are U.K owned ones who go to Spain for the winter.
Air con and auto tranny are rarely fiited to European motorhomes so if they are a must, then look for an American. Obviously, if you're worried about size, go 'C' class rather than 'A' class.
If you type in AMERICAN MOTORHOMES UK' you will find most of our U.K based dealerships.
A word of warning tho'. Dont expect fantastic customer service like we believe you get on your side of the 'pond'. Our dealerships tend to be very much 'take it or leave it'. They're O.K..........but nothing special.
Personally I have bought A classes from TravelWorld and Freedom. Both were O.K.............but both, slightly disapointing when an ordinary working man like me is spending £60,000 of his own hard earned money.


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

8O I just answerered this on another thread. He must be desperate. :wink:


----------



## 89468 (May 24, 2005)

In defence of Freedom Motorhomes (Tewksbury), I recently bought my R-Vision Stratus from them and found them very helpful. I've had a couple of warranty issues and these have been dealt with pretty well. I had a couple of small leaks, one on the front windscreen and another around the aircon unit. This involved quite a few hours work, as they needed to remove the entire aircon assembly, then reseal and refit the whole thing. The leak at the front turned out to be from the running lights, which had never been properly sealed in the first place. The only remaining issue is a faulty tap head unit on the sink. This has a leak where the flexible hose connects due to a hairline crack in the plastic moulding. Freedom have ordered a new one (very difficult to source apparently) and have done a temporary fix on the existing unit.

Since this is my first RV, I have no experience of other dealers, but have heard some gripes and horror stories about a few. However, my own dealings with Freedom would certainly encourage me to go back to them, as and when I might want to trade up.


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

Good for you *Gewitty*. Hope you are happy with your RV at the price you paid for it. :wink:


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

[
Since this is my first RV, I have no experience of other dealers, but have heard some gripes and horror stories about a few. However, my own dealings with Freedom would certainly encourage me to go back to them, as and when I might want to trade up.[/quote]

Don't get me wrong, they're ok, and I can't say that i wouldn't use them again, if only to deal with the lovely Nicky! ;-) - sorry - sexist - dont tell s.h.m.b.o.
However, finding rubbish under the arm chair in a supposely valeted r.v isn't too good. Neither is being told that a power stearing pump union wasn't tightened up to stop a leak cos the fitter couldn't get his spanner in and besides its only a small leak anyway.
On the other hand, later on in my ownership, when the refer circuit board blew just before a trip to France, Andy did offer to lend me one off an identical coach in his yard until a new board came from stateside.
There's always positives and negatives, it's just that when one is spending that sort of brass, one tends to look for more positives and less negatives.
Wouldn't stop me going back tho' ;-)


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

But surely *zaskar*. If you had bought from other than a dealer at up to 25% (or more) less? Would that not go a long way to sweeten the pot and do the repairs elsewhere or yourself? :wink:


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

johnsandywhite said:


> But surely *zaskar*. If you had bought from other than a dealer at up to 25% (or more) less? Would that not go a long way to sweeten the pot and do the repairs elsewhere or yourself? :wink:


Yep, you're probably right. It's just a cas of having the bottle to got down that road and for the last two coaches I haven't. Now that I've got some experience under my belt, I might have the confidence not to rely on so called dealer back-up. From my experience so far, I've found that I can do just as good a job myself by either shopping round the U'K or ordering direct from the States and fitting myself. Other than major engine/transmission surgery (GOD FORBID£££££££££££££) there's little I haven't tackled on R.V's myself and save a fortune into the bargain. Luckily I'm not only adept at D.I.Y and mechanics but I actually enjoy it which is just as well with dealership service rates!


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

See you have learned that not all dealer's give value for the money. Not all PROFESSIONAL expert servicing of RV's are any better than you can do yourself. I realise that not everyone wants to get dirty hands or like anything mechanical or electrical. But as I have mentioned several times. You know when you have done it yourself that the job HAS actually been done and probably done better. Certainly cheaper. Happy RV'ing. :wink:


----------



## 95809 (Jul 21, 2005)

Thanks guys for the info. Now I'm getting more and more confused about where to buy! 

You see, I'm a young person doing my first RV trip, never been to Europe, on a very tight budget, so things are obviously challenging for me :wink: 

I'm more tempted to buy a used MH in Germany because of the seemingly lower prices as well as the lack of VAT when buying from a private sale. By the way, does it mean absolutely ZERO tax? Someone mentioned German local tax "mwst", do I need to pay mwst when buying from private? 

The difference in tax or no tax can be several thousand dollars, it is very important to me on a tight budget. 

I also considered renting, but for 100 euro per day for 3 or 4 months, it is enough money to buy a cheap old MH!


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

Hi *RVnewbee*. One of the questions in one your threads. I asked what was your budget? Taxes are different in every country. If your budget is low then it would be cheaper in my view to buy from an individual rather than a dealer. Renting from an official dealer or renting company can be expensive. But renting from an individual could be much cheaper. Here is one to look at:-

http://www.private-leisure-hire.co.uk/index2.html


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

RVnewbee said:


> You see, I'm a young person doing my first RV trip, never been to Europe, on a very tight budget, so things are obviously challenging for me :wink:
> 
> To be honest mate, if you're on such a tight budget you'd be better off forgetting an R.V and buying a small VW camper (prferably diesel or L.P.G.)
> Compared to any experience of motoring you may have back home, you will find motoring in Europe far more expensive and in the U.K............. EXTORTIONATE!!!!!!!!!! :-(
> ...


----------



## 95809 (Jul 21, 2005)

My budget is up to 20000 euro for a small to medium sized unit. I did found many decent ones within this range, especially from German websites. Quite a few even have auto trans and air cond!

Because I'll be living in it for a few months, it has to be reasonable size and well-equiped (need to shower!! LOL), so no a VW is out of the question :wink: 

By the way is it difficult to find a place to service a US RV? Is it hard to find parts for US RVs?

Thanks :wink:


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

is it difficult to find parts and servicing for RV's - No. For your budget you could get something like this:-


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi again,

seems you have started a lot of threads here, ain't it? :wink: 

Looking at your budget I would like to give you some advice. Of course you do not have to follow it:

1. Do not only look at the purchase price. Also keep in mind that fuel prices are significantly higher in Europe than in your home country. And some of the US RVs, especially the ones with a petrol engine, are fuel-gulping dinosaurs. So whatever size and make it will be, it should have a Diesel engine.

2. Better learn to drive with a manual gearbox. The choice of motorhomes will widen dramatically. 

3. If it is only for some months, I would recommend to buy a European motorhome from a major brand. Especially if you are really a newbie. At least if you do not intend to take it back home after your trip. You will find a much more widespread service network. And you will get a better price when selling it again. 

4. A C-class has one advantage over an A-class: When something is wrong with engine or cab (e.g. windscreen cracked), you can just go to any service station of the cab manufacturer (which is usually a common LGV like Fiat Ducato).

5. And, if it is only for 1-2 months: Have you considered RENTING a motorhome? Means no hassle with authorities and insurances for registration, tax etc., no problem finding a buyer when you go home, and no extra costs if something is wrong with the beast.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## 95809 (Jul 21, 2005)

Thanks for the excellent information everybody!!  

I've actually considered renting before buying. But the lowest rate I can find is about 100 eu per day. Even the private rentals are almost the same price, and the potential hassle involved with a non-professional rental is probably not worth the 10% or so saving. My trip is going to be at least 3 or 4 months so even the cheapest rental will still cost me at least 10000 eu!

On the other hand, if I buy it in Germany and sell it to someone in another country, there's a chance I may not need to lose a single dollar, due to the lower price in Germany compared to else where. I know it is going to be hassle, but wouldn't you rather go through a bit of hassle then lose 10000 eu? Well I guess unless you're like filthy rich then you don't have to care about 10000 eu, but not for me LOL :wink: 

Thanks people for the help


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

I wish you the best of luck *RVnewbee*. But I don't think it will be as easy or as profitable as you seem to think it will be. :roll:


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Rvnewbee
Just thought I would add to the comments already made here.
Firstly if you can rent a decent RV for 3 months for the equivalent of £6000 then it is a no brainer I'm afraid. If you buy an RV then £6000 will get you very very little to begin with. You then need to have £400-£500 for insurance plus road tax for whichever country the vehicle is registered in. You will need to have an eagle eye to cast over whatever you look at and deep pockets to cover the expense of the things you miss that need attention (we all miss something).
When you want to go back home you have to advertise, and unless you sell in the UK or are fluent in a European language you will have difficulties with that. Then you have to find a buyer, not always queuing up to buy your vehicle and so could take some time, this will also add to your costs. You will probably lose £1-2000 in selling quickly and this is also without the cost of a breakdown or anything going wrong. So I hope you will see that renting is an easy in easy out option that will not cost you a fortune, just budget this amount for you Euro trip and at least you know what the cost will be before you step off the plane and hopefully avoid a very costly mistake.
Good luck whatever you choose to do and enjoy the trip.
Keith


----------

